# Beware!



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

What the fuck are on?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I should just ban you on general principle...:laugh:

j/k, welcome to the forum. There are a decent number of Colorado peeps here. What areas do you like to get your Ninja on?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> What areas do you like to get your Ninja on?


Yeah you better watch out, he might just trow one of them ninja stars and rip you a new one :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nah, I think this is a good one. I've done some snooping. There is some talent there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

ok cool. 


 Then welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

you know its summer in the US when the crazies start showing up in the snowboarding forums

welcome.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

konichiwa

rice cakes all round!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> Pick a tree:cheeky4:


I suggest you focus your mind and look closer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

haha, cool


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds like Carmen got a Ninja thumbjacking of his fart box in that picture.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

lmao !
that was quite an introduction. hahah.
Welcome, man


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

I imagine the scene to be like this...












I have way too much time on my hands...


----------

